# Color of eye rim



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

My puppy has black and pink colored eye rims. What is the desired color of the eye rims?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

According to the standard, pigment around the eyes, and the nose, should be black. Unless you've got a Chocolate, then the pigment will be brown or even kind of pink.

But, variations will still be wonderful pets, they just shouldn't be bred and can't be shown.


----------

